# Whiteville,NC black male, PTS Friday 4/17 8:00AM



## osf (May 12, 2005)

This fellow doesn't appear to have been posted. He is available now and a candidate for gassing Friday AM at 8:00. He must be pulled by 5:00PM Thursday - tomorrow!!!! 

Here is his Petfinder post. It says chow mix but my original email only said black GSD.










-Krista


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

He looks like a black GSD to me. Why such short time?


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

The way it is at the Columbus County Shelter. They gas every Friday whether they need to or not. All owner turn-ins can go down immediately and strays can go down after 72 hours.

-Krista


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

I forgot to mention he is in Kennel 28.

Just spoke to Julie - shelter volunteer. Julie said the same owner turned in four dogs - including the black GSD, so apparently they are good with each other. She says they are very despondent, poor things. She got in the pen with him and offered her hand and he shied away. Not aggressively at all she said, she just doesn't think he knows how to receive attention because he has never been priviledged to have any. 

I asked about being part Chow and she said she didn't think so, she said his head is real big so someone at the shelter said there might be chow in him, but she doesn't agree.









One more thing...Julie said he reminds her of the Black GSD that Noble rescued 1 1/2 years ago from this shelter. One of the three abandoned in Clarkton, NC.

-Krista


----------



## 4theluvofpups (Nov 8, 2006)

I talked with the owner. Definite chow mix per her words. Not socialized well according to what I "heard" from what I could "hear" thru the conversation, between the lines if you know what I mean. Basically they stayed in her yard and fed them best she could. She says he has always been stand offish. 

Turned in five she says, he is brother to two blonde & one black terrier type mixes.

She has 3 more females at her house, one with pups. I am going to TRY to help her get them spayed!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I hope you're able to! Yikes. 

I have found that many people don't know their own dog's breed but probably his tongue will tell the tale if he's got Chow. That seems to be a dominant trait. Hoping he can stay on the board until proven otherwise.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

It really does not sound like this lady knows anything about taking care of a dog no less what breed they are!!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Only has a few hours left.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Has only untill 5 today, will be PTS at 8AM.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Can't someone help this baby?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

DID THIS BABY GET OUT TODAY?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The listing came up for me.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope, I just went to the shelter site, selected ALL and DOGS and checked each page (there are 3 pages), he's not there


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if he made it out?


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

I have been away but will post as soon as I hear. We may not know until Monday.
-Krista


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

news?


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Petfinder link comes up as Lost/Found


----------

